# SVC Owner's Update



## gandalf252002 (Aug 16, 2011)

On our recent stay to Carriage Hills, because it was supposed to rain we decided to attend an "Owners Update".  Although I would not normally entertain the idea of purchasing, they made a very interesting offer.

As an owner, all of my points were purchased resale and do not qualify for Elite, or lifestyles benefits.  What they were offering was over $10,000 however, they said they were going to convert all my non-lifestyles points to life-styles and the points would convert towards the elite level?  As unlike other programs the only way to get SVC lifestyles is through the developer, so this was obviously an excellent opportunity to do this.

I realize there are very few SVC members out there, but has anyone heard of this or done this before?  Is there any truth to this or would I just end up with the new points, and the program but ineligible points that could not be used for them.  Obviously, there was some scepticism, as this would mean I would be getting almost $60,000 worth of "Developer quality" points for $10,000.


----------



## chellej (Aug 16, 2011)

The question is would you really use the lifestyles benefit.  I know I would not. When you look at using the shell points outside of the shell resorts they do not give you very good value for your dollar.

Look at the options of what you can use the points for, compare what it would cost you to just pay cash for the hotel, excursion whatever vs what you pay in maintenance costs for the points it would cost.

Whenever I have checked , the value is not there.  The only time it may be convenient would be if you had points you were going to lose anyways.

I think the only thing that might be appealing is the select connections to go into Bluegreen resorts.  I haven't done a direct comparison but have an inclinking that it is a better deal for them than it is for shell owners.

I am happy using my svs for resort stays at shell properties.  I would never be able to justifiy the $10000 outlay for something I would not use


----------



## JohnPaul (Aug 25, 2011)

*Owner of 15,500 Points*

I own 15,500 points.  I bought 7000 from the developer and got the rest practically for free on Ebay.

There are some things about SVC Elite that I would really like:

-  No transaction fees
-  No housekeeping fees
-  Access to some really cool properties (forget what they call it)

You can see I have enough points to be Elite if I had bought them all from the developer.

However, every time I pay a reservation or cleaning fee I just remind myself of how much I saved by buying resales.  I can pay a lot of fees and still come out far ahead.

There is also a lot of good stuff in SVC Collections that you can use even with resale points.


----------

